# How should I reheat a leg of lamb?



## buckytom

i made this last night:


---before cooking---









and after 2 hours at 400 degrees. i took it out at 140.








unfortunately, dw didn't know that i was planning on making this, so she had already put a pork loin roast in the oven. so, now i have tonight's dinner all ready, albeit wrapped in the fridge. 

what is the best way for me to reheat this so it doesn't get dried out or over cooked? the internal temp climbed to about 146, so it's close to medium already.

should i put the whole thing back in the oven at 200 or so for about a half hour? or should i put it in a hot oven, like 450, for 15 minutes? or somewhere in between?

should i just slice it and nuke it?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I would take it out of the fridge for a couple of hours. Wrap in foil. Reheat in a warm 200* oven. Put your probe back in and watch the temp. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## pdswife

Bucky, that looks wonderful!   Wish Greekster would hurry up and arrive.   I'm in the mood for our pit roasted lamb.

I've never had to reheat a whole leg before... so not sure of the best way.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

Uncle Bob said:


> I would take it out of the fridge for a couple of hours. Wrap in foil. Reheat in a warm 200* oven. Put your probe back in and watch the temp. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!



Ditto to what Uncle Bob sez and make sure to put back in some of the juices the leg created. If none, just a couple ounces of apple juice will work without altering or adding any flavors.


----------



## Robo410

I would take it out and slice it (what you want at least) and get it to room temp, them I would "steam" it over broth or "poaching liquid" ie water with herbs and aromatics ... not boiling hot but giving off some small bubbles.  meat will come up to warm without going beyond where you want it if you have it on a rack and covered and watch it closely.  Will also stay moist.

For "leftover chunks", a great lamb and mushroom stew can be made with beer and bay leaf, parsley, either a roux/veloute or cream of mushroom soup stired in.  Add veg of choice ie peas, serve over rice or noodles.  quite yum


----------



## Jikoni

Buckytom, I really have no idea, but boy that looks great and is making me hungry.


----------



## buckytom

thank you for the info, robo, butch, and uncle bob.

i think i'll try the foil and reheating on low today, but i'll try robo's steaming method with the leftovers.

and jikoni, pds, et al, you're invited to my table anytime.


----------



## Jeekinz

Slice whatever you'll be serving and let the meat come to room temperature.  Make a quick jus using herbs and beef/chicken stock and a touch of red wine or sherry.  Best would be lamb stock, but a 50/50 beef chicken will work.  Use the piping hot jus to heat the meat.  You won't risk over cooking....which is the last thing you want for a leg of lamb.


----------



## buckytom

ok, so, i've been looking for these pictures and vague recipe for a long tine, but i lost them, so thanks to a lurker for reminding me what i did.  

and, of course, for such sage advice upon follow up.


----------



## Addie

Open faced sandwiches for the weekend. I am on my way. That leg looks big enough to feed the team. I love lamb.


----------



## Rocklobster

One restaurant I worked at reheated whole bone in prime ribs in the steam table. At my restaurant I used a big pot with about an inch of water in the bottom.  I placed an upside down bowl so the bottom was sticking out of the water a bit. Then, another plate on top of that creating a false bottom in the pot with the water underneath.  I placed the piece of meat on it so it wasn't in the water at all and covered the pot. With just enough heat to create a bit of steam, Voila! A home made steam table..lol


----------



## lyndalou

I like the foil idea. Bucky, leftovers are great in Shepherd's Pie. Emeril had a great recipe on the FN site.


----------

